

Awesome designer is looking for a full time position at a startup in SF. - techwraith
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=explorer&chrome=true&srcid=0B2eAF6HG1iHVMzlmYjVkOWYtMmFjNi00ZGJlLWFkMWUtODVhOGM1YjE5NjMw&hl=en&authkey=CIjUze4L

======
tgrass
If this is yours, I'd consider getting it off pdf and into html.

~~~
techwraith
Nope, it's not mine, just thought the work was good. I agree about the html
thing.

~~~
jlandry
Nice design though obvious that no one ran it through spell check beforehand.
There's also a bit too much personal trashing of other people for it to be
considered a real resume. You also ought to disclose that it's your brother's
resume not one you just think "the work was good" on since he specifically
mentions you in it. That sort of attitude may work where you're from but isn't
acceptable here. I hear that Yahoo is hiring...

~~~
Cstumph
Not sure "what you're quoting" but I wasn't aware we all needed a background
story for someone to post something to try to gain exposure. Your account was
created 26 mins ago. It's quite likely I'm sure this was the most eye catching
thing you could find after creating your account and that this isn't someone
coming here for personal reasons, much like I did to upvote. Funny enough, you
don't disclose YOUR obvious knowledge/relationship to the poster, thus the
hypocrisy I think invalidates the merit of your statements. No way you googled
that fast to know what you know, so this is all rather childish don't you
think? Not that sneaky, and kinda shameful/petty if you ask me.

Anyways, yes, as far as constructive criticism goes, HTML would be a better
delivery, and spellchecks are always good. You may consider revising that ONE
line a little, but I hardly see it qualifying as trashing. You're letting
potential employers know your reasoning for why you'd leave a startup, which
is something I think a potential employer would want to know, and opens it up
for discussion.

~~~
jlandry
Not entirely sure why my honest criticism is suddenly suspect. I myself have
dealt with recommending my siblings without disclosure and got reprimanded
pretty severely for it. I don't actually have any relation or knowledge of
either the OP or his brother. As for your accusation actually the only
information I found was from looking at his resume. If that makes things
suspect so be it. I just know from personal experience that HR people here are
far more critical of some of these issues than other locales.

I agree in concept listing the reasons for leaving a startup however any HR
person can tell you that it doesn't look good to put any concrete negatives on
a resume. Doing so frequently indicates to hiring managers that there will be
a likelihood of doing the same thing to them.

